# Profibusproblem



## Jupp06 (9 April 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich hab ne CPU 312C mit CP-342 als DP-Master laufen.
6GK7342-5DA01-0XE0

An dem CP hängt ein ET200L
6ES7 133-1BL00-0XB0

Habe das Profibusnetz zunächst ohne ET200L projektiert und übertragen.
--> Der CP ging auf RUN, keine Fehlermeldung

Dann habe ich das ET angeschlossen und projektiert und die neue Hardwarekonfiguration übertragen.

Nun blinkt die SF-LED an CPU und CP.
Die Diagnose des CP sagt:
Der Slave wird nicht vom eigenen Master gepollt.

Könnt Ihr mir einen Tipp geben, woran es liegt?

Vielen Dank!

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 April 2008)

... wenn du dich mit deinem PG auf den Profibus schaltest und die Funktion "Erreichbare Teilnehmer anzeigen" aufrufst, was wird dann angezeigt ...? Nur deine CPU, oder die andere Station auch ?


----------



## Jupp06 (9 April 2008)

Ja, es werden beide Busteilnehmer angezeigt.

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Jupp06 (9 April 2008)

DP-Slave-Diagnose:

DP-Slave noch nicht für den Datenaustausch bereit.
DP-Slave muss neu parametriert werden.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 April 2008)

Die Betriebsart des CPs steht sicher auf DP Master?

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Jupp06 (9 April 2008)

Ja, hab grad nochmal in der HW-Konfig nachgesehen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 April 2008)

... und im NetPro hast du auch alles richtig eingetragen / verbunden ...?


----------



## Jupp06 (9 April 2008)

Ich denke schon, bin mir nicht ganz sicher.
hab das seit einem Jahr nicht mehr gemacht...


----------



## Jupp06 (9 April 2008)

hier noch die HW-Konfig


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 April 2008)

sieht eigentlich gut aus ... da fällt mir im Augenblick nicht Schlaues mehr dazu ein ...


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2008)

hardware prüfen ... abschlußwiderstände und verdrahtung


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 April 2008)

Hallo Jupp06

Ich habe deinen CP mal als DP-Slave eingesetzt.
Hier mussten auf der SPS Kommunikationsbausteine aufgerufen werden um die Daten CPU<->CP zuschaufeln.
Wenn diese nicht aktiv waren, gab es eine Busstörung.
Vielleicht ist es bei DBMaster auch so.
Hast Du bei Siemens schon nach FAQ oder einem Handbuch gesucht?

http://support.automation.siemens.c...oductnodes&lang=de&objID=4000024&siteid=cseus

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Jupp06 (9 April 2008)

*Sorry*

Sorry Leute!

Hab mir grad nochmal den Diagnosepuffer angeschaut und siehe da:
FC1 DP_SEND vergessen zu übertragen...

Manchmal ist man echt blöd wie 3 Meter Feldweg...


----------

